

Ask HN:  Brainstorm buddies - sixQuarks

Steve Blank says it's a good idea to find "Brainstorm buddies".<p>Who's interested in meeting up for a beer and having brainstorm sessions to help each other's businesses?
======
adrianmn
I was actually thinking today after I read his blog post about having a web
app for this. Could be interesting for people living outside startup hubs.

